# Should I be worried about my transmission



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

I just purchased a Nissan Maxima GLE with 108K

I've driven it for 3K with no other problems but the check engine light goes on and then off about 400 miles later.

Now it seems the transmission is funky.

When I'm cruising around town at 35-40, it doesn't seem to be shifting right.

I have to step on the gas slowly to get it to shift to the higher gear, especially on hills.

It's not too bad yet, but I need to know what to do now, before I'm looking for another car!

I just lost my Eurovan to transmission troubles and replaced it with this. I can't go through this again!!


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to NF. 
What year is your GLE? 
You can take your car to an auto parts store and they will scan the ECU for codes. These codes will tell you what is wrong with your car, the people at the parts store should be able to tell you what these codes mean. Or you can post them here and we can tell you which ones mean what.


----------



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

It's an 01.

I thought perhaps a transmission flush and change the filter might be a first step.
The fluid is a nice red, no burnt smell. Nice clean dip stick.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, yeah at 108k a trans flush wouldn't be a bad idea. If you are going to flush the trans maybe a filter change at the same time. It requires pulling the pan off the trans and replacing the gasket. I think you can get the filter and gasket for like $40-60. 
However the first step in troubleshooting your problem is to have the codes pulled. This way you have an idea as to what the computer in your car thinks the problem is. I dont want to say "yup swap the fluid, that should do it" because it may not be your problem and just costs you more $ for no solution. So have the codes pulled and report back, we will try to help you fix your ride and save some $ too. Good Luck.


----------



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the response! I appreciate the support.
The service engine soon light came on right after I bought this 2 months ago.
I had the codes run and it was code 420. 
An emission code. 
It goes off sometimes and then back on. I had another mechanic look it all over and he said it could be one of the catalytic converters plugging up, but didn't think it was bad enough to start taking the engine apart.
Now this week it started slipping the gear a bit. I had my mechanic change the filter and flush the system. He said it appeared that someone had already done a transmission flush, as the bolt was somewhat worn. He said the pan was really clean.
The car seems to be preforming without slipping, but I've only driven it the 15 miles home.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry about the late reply, had some 'puter troubles. 
The code you referred to is DTC 0420. This code translates as bank 1 three way catalyst function. The possable causes for this are;

1) Three way catalyst (Manifold)

2) Exhaust tube

3) Intake air leaks

4) Injectors

5) Injector leaks

6) Spark plug/plugs

7) Improper ignition timing

Yes, its possable that your catalytic converter is clogged. The obvious and simple answer is to replace the exaust system where it comes off the exaust manifolds. This is referred to as a "Y" pipe. Most people replace the stock Y pipe with an aftermarket Y pipe that eliminates the catalytic converters. It makes the car a little louder and some claim it adds HP. They are cheaper than the OEM replacement. The more pressing question is WHY the cat is clogged. The list above is what the FSM recommends looking into. The only thing on this list that I would suggest using the dealership for is #7. The prior six, any competent mechanic should be able to troubleshoot and inspect. 
Your trans pan being clean is a good thing. That means that the previous owner most likley kept up with the reccomended maint. intervals. 
Hopefully you can get your mechanic to look at these items for not a lot of $. Hope this sheds some light on the situation. If not just ask, i will attempt to explain the technical jargon and help you get the info you need. 
Good luck.


----------

